# Statutory Declaration for Vetassess



## mahmud.natun (Jun 3, 2017)

I am Mahmud from Bangladesh. I have been working in a company since 15 May.2012. I want to assess my qualifications and professional experience from Vetassess. but when I am collecting documents such as job statement from My company they strictly inform that they are unable to give such documents. they only give me my job descriptions which includes my task and duties in general word and very short descriptions. In this situations how can I get statutory declaration or affidavit with my appointment letter, job descriptions and letter of introduction from accounts and finance department? is statutory declaration made from Notary public from my country(Bangladesh) or Australian Embassy situated in Bangladesh. I seek kind information from experts.


----------



## mahmud.natun (Jun 3, 2017)

I am seeking urgent information please. experts plz give me suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahmud.natun said:


> I am Mahmud from Bangladesh. I have been working in a company since 15 May.2012. I want to assess my qualifications and professional experience from Vetassess. but when I am collecting documents such as job statement from My company they strictly inform that they are unable to give such documents. they only give me my job descriptions which includes my task and duties in general word and very short descriptions. In this situations how can I get statutory declaration or affidavit with my appointment letter, job descriptions and letter of introduction from accounts and finance department? is statutory declaration made from Notary public from my country(Bangladesh) or Australian Embassy situated in Bangladesh. I seek kind information from experts.


You are not giving any details about your education and the job you are doing, th Anzsco code you are planning to use , how can you expect somebody to help you out

Have you done your English tests ?
How much did you score ?

Cheers


----------



## mahmud.natun (Jun 3, 2017)

I am agricultural graduate from agricultural University. I am working in a Pharmaceuticals company under agrovet division as executive-customer services since May,2012. I want to assess my qualification and professional experience from Vetassess as agricultural consultant. Yes, I have receive my IELTS score. 7.5 over all(L-8.5, R-9, W-6.5, S-6). I am facing a problem with statement of service that the my employer refuse to give such statement. in this situation i seek suggestions regarding statutory declaration instead of statement of service. 
Regards,
Mahmud


----------



## mahmud.natun (Jun 3, 2017)

Dear Brother, plz give me suggestion what can i do in this situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahmud.natun said:


> Dear Brother, plz give me suggestion what can i do in this situation.


Here you go 

http://www.vetassess.com.au/portals.../srg1 explanatory notes.pdf?id=31082016214952

… a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. This should be veri able and supported by other evidence. See Appendix C for information about Statutory Declarations


This information was easily available on the web

Cheers


----------

